# What starts in the smoker, stays in the smoker



## fatback joe (Nov 30, 2007)

No moving it to the oven!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






This was posted quite awhile ago on another forum that I frequent and it still makes me laugh and thought I would share it here.

Hope you enjoy it as much as I do...........but even though I laugh, I got to agree with him. 

Plague, pestalance, rockslides, 6.8 earthquakes, or higher, mudslides, Volcanic action, with confirmed lava flow, within 5 miles of your house, Tsunamis on the horizon, Category 5 Hurricanes bearing downon your abode, 40 miles an hour winds in conjuction with -32* weather, for a bone chillin -72* temperature, pack -o- wild hyeanas roaming your neighborhood that aint eaten in 2 weeks,Michael Jackson moondancin up your driveway, being serenaded by Janet Jackson singing Thriller, Al-Queda Operatives peeking over your fence and you distinctly detect your name in English through all that Farsi jibberish,, a squadron of Helecopters, all with night vision lights trained on your smokin site, and a voices that are echoing, in rapid succesion, through a bullhorn, at very loud decibles: PUT YOU HANDS UP, STEP AWAY FROM THE SMOKER AND NO-ONE WILL GET HURT, are on the SHORT list of reasons to finish what ya started, in the smoker .. anything short of that.... the oven is for pies l


----------



## richtee (Nov 30, 2007)

Eh... we all got our methods and tools. Like I said before, the oven is a tool. When the Beast is up <SOON!> I'll be able to have enough control over the processthat I won't be so inclined to oven finish after 6 or so hours tending this damm pain in the butt ECB.

In retrospect, POINTS for a passionate appeal for adherance to traditional methods. I approve, but reserve the right to modify ANYTHING...LOL!


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 30, 2007)

Now that's some funny stuff right there...


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Interesting!
I knew I wasn't the only one!! Thanks for the laugh Joe!


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 30, 2007)

Nope, you aren't alone.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Bob,

Sound familiar.  LOL.   Now I can give the proper credit.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 10, 2009)

Figured I may as well dust this one off since I already made an oven comment in a different post.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 10, 2009)

YES SIR I have never taken anything from the smoker and put it into the oven yet.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 10, 2009)

I have done it a few times but don't tell anyone, ok?
I'm not worried though, this is the internet and you can keep things secret on the net, right?


----------



## athabaskar (Nov 11, 2009)

I think this falls into the category of fat chicks, mopeds, and things you don't want your friends to see.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 11, 2009)

LMAO


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 11, 2009)

What are the chances we show up together the same time after all these months away??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I miss this place!


----------



## ddave (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad to see you guys back. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nuff said right there


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 11, 2009)

My long lost brother.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'd say the chances were pretty good.


----------



## coyote-1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Once you foil/cover, there's no point in wasting perfectly good smoke wood. Keeping foiled ribs on the smoker is silly


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 11, 2009)

What's foil?


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 11, 2009)

By imn88fan


----------



## ddave (Nov 11, 2009)

Dave


----------



## rivet (Nov 11, 2009)

LMAO! This place is great~ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just for the record, never foiled and have never brought anything in from the smoker to the oven, yet. I say yet, because I came close this past summer with a summer rainstorm out of nowhere so bad, I lost 100 degrees in my smoker in under 5 minutes. I did the stupid, dangerous thing and pulled it halfway into my all-wood garage instead.

Pulled the firebox side of the SnP into the garage and had the chimney half sticking out. Tons of water came down the chimney and over flowed my grease-trap can. Thankfully didn't last long, but not sure I want to go through that again.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 11, 2009)

The oven is for pies?  I thought the One Touch Gold WEber was?


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 11, 2009)

LOL


----------



## evo 9 guy (Nov 11, 2009)

What if you just need to keep the meat warm and not cook any longer. For example I left a couple of butts in the oven at 175 for a couple of hours while I slept to take them into work for a potluck.


----------



## bman62526 (Nov 11, 2009)

That was a funny post...

BUT - I've broken that rule, and can't apologize for it  :-)

Actually, it's more a case of when I've smoked so much - that I'm using the oven two days later to heat up the leftovers.  

Anyone that fires up a stick-burner to reheat leftovers, needs therapy.

HA!!!!  Just teasin!


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll have to consult with Bubba, but I think we can let you slide on that.  LOL


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 12, 2009)

Even though I do finish what I start in the smoker.......it is important to remember on these forums that none of this stuff is life and death and really worth getting excited over.


----------



## bman62526 (Nov 12, 2009)

I know, right?  But still - that's kinda what makes it funny.

I mean, we ALL know that if we do a great job smoking butts for 8-9 hours, and it has to spend 2 hours in the oven while you shower, sober up a little before dinner (HA!) etc...NO ONE would know - it would be so smokey flavorful.

Ahhh - good stuff here.  Funny how we all have our own rules...


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 12, 2009)

That's not funny.


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 12, 2009)

Ive never finished anything that started in the smoker in the oven.  But if thats what other folks like to do its all good imho.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 12, 2009)

I have 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 of course I also sometimes use foil and once foiled heat is heat and electric is easier to get than fuel for the smoker


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 12, 2009)

Time to get you an electric smoker.  LMAO


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 12, 2009)

Funny I have one of those thats never been used


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm shocked.  LOL


----------

